# IVF in your 40's-how many times?



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,I've been lurking for ages,but never been brave enough to post before.
Sorry for the 'me' post.But I'd be very interested to hear opions of others in similar situations.
Just had BFN from FET after 4th IVF cycle.Always get excellent reponse-12eggs-11 fert,13eggs-11 fert,16eggs-12 fert,17eggs-16 fert.All also divide up lovely.Also had embryos good enough to freeze on each cycle.Latest cycle was only 225 of GonalF.Some cycles have bordered on OHSS-been like a fat whale!!My latest FSH was 7.2.
I really don't know where to go from here.Apart from the bashing on the credit card,it's very hard emotionally & physically!But I keep on thinking-'if I didn't have such good reponse I'd find it easier to call it  quits'.
I'm in such a tiz.Sorry for being so negative-but finding things very hard at the moment.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Libra,

Sorry to hear of your bfns and problems.  After miscarriage and failures it might be a good idea to have some testing to rule out common miscarriage/implantation failure causes.  Tests would include karotyping for you and DH (to check for genetic problems), thyroid, insulin resistance, blood clotting, auto immune issues, sperm issues, bacterial and uterine problems.

It is worth eliminating these factors.  I had 3 ivfs with own eggs at 44-44.5 plus 1 DE cycle and all ended in miscarriage.  I was diagnosed with clotting problems and auto immune issues which are treatable (I am now 22 weeks pregnant with twins from DE and this is the farthest I have ever got - touch wood!).

Of course age and chromosomally abnormal embryos may be a factor but the only way to know this for sure would be through something like PGD.  However, I would still recommend some basic testing.

Good luck

Daisy
xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Daisy* 
Everytime i read your history and see BFP with twins (22 weeks great)
Gives me hope 

*Libra* i can truly empathsie with your situation, the advise Daisy gives is woth thinking about re PGD as you produce enough embryo's and the immune testing

Love Dianne x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Daisy & Diane,thanks for your replies.
Daisy-HUGE CONGRATS!!
The first clinic I attended did give me steroids & Asprin over EC & 2ww.But both clinics have refused to do anything else.Stating these investigations are of no use & a waste of money.But I am very interested in finding out more.I do know my Thyroid function is OK.I don't appear to have any uterine problems-I've had endometrial biopsy & numerous scans & laparoscopies.I'd love to know more about the other things you suggested.Do you have the info or can you point me somewhere to gain more info?
I'd like to have more info before making my decisions as to where to go from here.


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Libra 
The pre genetic diagnosis /screening is done on the embryo on day 3 post EC and enables abnormal embryo to be identified and ensure that only normal ones are transferred 
Which clinic are you at 
Di x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Dianne,
currently at BRCM.Here they state PDG & aneuploidy sceening is a waste of time & money.They also do not support use of things such as Asprin & steroids over 2ww.The first clinic I was with gave these,but again stated no use in getting other investigations.
I'd like to find out more about immune testing,clotting,karotyping,insulin resistance & what sort of investigations can be done for bacterial & uterine factors(I've had loads of the last 2 done inthe past).

Libra


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Libra,

Sorry, I don't have a lot of time today, so will post more at a later date. In the meantime, here is an old thread which discussed some of the tests you could have.

I had many of these done by my GP who was very sympathetic. I also had some done through Dr. Beer via HCA labs. in Harley Street. NK Cells/cytokines are more specialised though and may need to go to US. However, most are basic hospital blood tests which can be initiated through your clinic or GP.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,36994.0.html

Sorry, I haven't much time. Hope this is a start.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Daisy!


----------

